# Will he make history today?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Today is.... BELMONT DAY! For non horse racing peeps, this is the 1 1/2 mile race for 3yo colts in New York, and the final leg of the elusive Triple Crown.
We haven't had a triple crown winner since 1978. There have been many attempts, but nobody could pull it off in the Belmont.

This year, California Chrome is taking his shot at becoming the #12 Triple Crown winner in history.
He is one of the most popular horses to attempt this feat since probably Smarty Jones in 2004. The fans & media mob him, and he's just amazing, doesn't miss a beat and seems to like all of the attention.

This year feels so right, more so than any past Triple Crown bid I've followed. He has an amazing story, a true 'Underdog,' his humans seem to be great people who love him dearly.

Race will be on NBC this afternoon for anyone who wants to watch.

I saw him on May 1st a couple of days before the Kentucky Derby when I went to the backside of Churchill Downs with some friends & my son for his 13th birthday.

My son took pics of him with my old camera, Facebook upload is 'blah' quality, but he got some really nice pics 













































Prayers to all the horses, may they come home safe & sound ♥


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope he wins!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure is a pretty horse!! Would be awesome if he won! 
He makes me think of Secretariat


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Go California Chrome!!!!!!!! Love that horse


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Isn't he the one that has to run with a nose strip so he can breathe properly? I don't see it in those photos. But I thought he was the one.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck to him, and of course all the other horses. hopefully no accidents today....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Isn't he the one that has to run with a nose strip so he can breathe properly? I don't see it in those photos. But I thought he was the one.


I think so..
He has a blister or something if I'm remembering correct.. But has been vet checked fine to run. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be Awesome.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I hope he wins just because I am ready for another Triple Crown Winner. Seems like it just can't be done anymore. And I just don't get why.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I Worked for NYCOTB for well over 20years and i never experienced such a excited race day.
Even though i was on the working end of it , the atmosphere was crazy . People who would never step foot in a betting pallor would come in to have a piece of the action , lol. That's the moments i really enjoyed , helping them figure out what and how to place their bets. Explaining the bets was extra fun , lol. Hearing that call would give me goosbumps , still does 
Go California Chrome and all the rest , God Speed and safe travels. Run like the wind !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's weird...maybe b/c they don't treat the horses quite as nice anymore, or they're raced too hard? (I'm merely speculating since I have zero experience with race horses). there was a horse owned by a Canadian who was close recently, but then something happened to his leg, and he couldn't compete in the Belmont (I only know b/c it was on the news)....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really been looking forward to this! Can't wait for him to race! Really hope he does it!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally understand where your coming from Ni. Horses aren't fully developed until two years of age. Lots can go wrong when pushed too far before they are structurally strong. Its sad.

I have sat in front of those TVs and seen thousands of races and horses breaking down was a everyday thing. Reason why i didn't push my Dad to get me into the track . He wanted me to get a job there , I had all the right friends to get me in , the first time being there with my Dad for a early morning viewing of them working out was a disaster. A horse broke down right smack in front of me , i heard the bone crack , it echoed in my mind for a long time too. That was that , it took that dream right out of me. I knew it happened of course , but that one moment changed my thoughts on working there. The horse was euthanized , the owners didn't look twice at him , and just walked away. Very sad , he was giving his all , and that was his just reward.

But on the other end of the spectrum , its a beautiful event to watch.
Those horses know one thing , to run , and some know what their job is , to be out front. And those are the ones that have the heart to go the distance. Some trainers live for their horses , giving them everything and loving them. Others not so much. There is a lot more to know about racing , i only know a tiny bit of what goes on behind the scenes.
A lot of good and a lot of shady stuff , but that's everywhere .
The Thoroughbred is strikingly beautiful magical animal and to know one is a privilege . 

I remember working the day Mike Venezia (sp) was killed , run over by a horse named Drums In The Night ridden by Robby Davis. That was one race that stuck in my mind for a long time. The track closed that day in honor of Robby . But bettors being bettors couldnt understand why. Im telling you , I have seen men carried out on stretchers and put into a ambulance and their "buddies" stick a racing form in their hand.
I also had a man drop dead of a heart attack right in front of my window and the guy behind him stepped over him so he could get his bet in before being shut out. It was quite the entertaining job.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Really been looking forward to this! Can't wait for him to race! Really hope he does it!!


I have too ! I really hope CC does it , it would be about time ! :horse:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually kind of hate horse racing. I went one time to the track with a friend and her friend whom I didn't enjoy. This lady bet on every race it was the only reason she went. I was watching the paddock and the warm up area and then going and watching the race. I was broke at the time and had told myself I would only bet 10 dollars and when it was gone I wouldn't bet anymore. So I had never bet before and I didn't know what I was doing, I bet a win place or show which is a 6 dollar bet because this woman told me I would get money if the horse came in any of those places. But she told me it was a 2 dollar bet, well it wasn't so there went 6 of my 10 dollars and then I had two more horses that didn't win and I was done for the day, I had spent hours studying the racing form and had marked the horses I was going to bet on as long as my money woudl last through the whole day, the stinky thing if I had more money to bet I would have won quite a bit on the ones i picked later in the day. That isn't what made me sick though. I saw horses sent in to run lame. One particular one was three legged lame. And this lady I was with bet on him. I told her "That horse is lame he isn't going to win." She snorted and said, "Like you know what you are doing you haven't won anything I have been winning a little bit today" I said "Well bet if you want to but that horse is lame." Sure enough he came in dead last and really barely finished he was limping so badly. It made me sick that they ran him like that, he should have been scratched. I have never gone back. To me it just represents human greed and I don't feel like the horses are treated right. I love horses so it is hard for me not to like to see them run and watch the big televised races but I don't ever want to go to a track and see it up close again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

In any sport there is bad, but there is always good too. Leslie, was that the only time you went? If so that's sad, because that's not usually how it is. Sounds like the vet on duty wasn't doing their job. There are always vets out at the big track checking horses in the paddock, when they come on the track/post parade, and behind the gate when the horses are warming up, warm up isn't just for the horses, it's for vet inspection too. If a horse looks lame, any of the vets here would surely notice. I don't know that all tracks are the same, but I know that's how the 2 tracks I go to do it.









As for the bet, sounds like someone told you wrong. You bet win,place, show that WOULD be a $6 bet. 
Win = 1st place only
Place = 1st or 2nd only
Show = 1st, 2nd or 3rd
So you weren't ripped off, just told wrong.

California Chrome races with the nasal strip to help him breath better, nothing wrong with that at all 
The thing that makes racing bad is all the drugs that some trainers use excessively, the way horses are bred, and rushed off to the breeding shed as youngsters. It all starts with breeding.

There are a lot of wonderful people in the business. I think California Chrome's people are good for the sport, it shows the side that draws us in.

BTW, don't always believe every little thing you read in the media either. Media is drawn to 'negativity' and thrive on it. Which is a shame because there are a lot of good out there. 
Geesh, they are even trying to pick California Chrome apart because he isn't a fancy 'commercial' type stallion prospect, then it was because his Derby was slow. Then they made a huge massive deal over the nasal strip. See where I am going..they can't find anything to really pick on, so they have to blow stuff out of the water that is crazy lol

Anyway, I am very excited. I am watching the live video from Belmont on twinspires.com, and just saw Close Hatches win a thrilling Ogden Phipps stakes for fillies. I have pictures of Close Hatches...somewhere lol

One of the horses I really LOVE in the Belmont is Medal Count. He's a very nice 3yo. He's definitely good on synthetic surface. In April he won a Gr3, then came back 2 weeks later and finished 2nd in a Gr1. He didn't do too great 2 weeks later in the derby, but still, he ran well. He has great people in his life and gets great care. 









Really love Ride On Curlin, he's a tough horse and could pull an upset!


















I also like Dallas Stewart's trainee, Commanding Curve, he's had a nice break since finishing 2nd in the KY Derby, so.... 









Wicked Strong is a nice horse as well.









I do think Tonalist could be a huge threat. Samraat and General A Rod are nice horses as well. I don't know anything about the others.

Just a few hours to go!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well said Candice ! If a horse walked up lame , there is no chance he would be allowed to run , at least at none of the well known tracks anyways.
Im sorry you had such a bad experience your first time at a track Leslie 
My favorite is the post parades , they are always so beautiful . 
Candice , gorgeous pictures as always


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I want him to win! I can't wait to watch.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura! I am very excited, I've been trying to stay busy all day to calm my nerves lol
Finally done cleaning house for tonight, dinner in the oven, and it's just me and my oldest so it's quiet. 
My husband and other 2 kiddos went to Keeneland to watch the race, heh. I told him good luck with that! I can imagine it is an absolute circus up there! I know on derby day Keeneland is packed, so being beautiful today I'm sure it's the same.
Did you know Keeneland is going back to a dirt track after about a decade of poly? They've been tearing the poly out for the past couple of weeks, should be done & ready in August. I can't wait, but I hope the surface will be safe, I know their old dirt track was hard on the horses


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Our station broadcasting the race is driving me nuts here, there are some big storms in the area so they have been full screen with weather stuff. I understand the need for the weather updates, but come on guys...all the other stations are just showing the warnings in the lower corner and a ticker at the top!! NOOOO...not our stupid station. :veryangry: :wallbang:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kat, if you get this in time here is a link to watch on NBC!

http://stream.nbcsports.com/horse-racing/?pid=72&cid=Yahoo&p=ya5nbcs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Laura! I am very excited, I've been trying to stay busy all day to calm my nerves lol
> Finally done cleaning house for tonight, dinner in the oven, and it's just me and my oldest so it's quiet.
> My husband and other 2 kiddos went to Keeneland to watch the race, heh. I told him good luck with that! I can imagine it is an absolute circus up there! I know on derby day Keeneland is packed, so being beautiful today I'm sure it's the same.
> Did you know Keeneland is going back to a dirt track after about a decade of poly? They've been tearing the poly out for the past couple of weeks, should be done & ready in August. I can't wait, but I hope the surface will be safe, I know their old dirt track was hard on the horses


Really ? I remember Keenlands beautiful track , what was their final decision maker to go back to dirt ?

Geez , I feel REALLY old  I remember taking bets for Roosevelt and Monticello , lol. Good times , lol.

When i started there was only two night tracks !


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Kat, if you get this in time here is a link to watch on NBC!
> 
> http://stream.nbcsports.com/horse-racing/?pid=72&cid=Yahoo&p=ya5nbcs


How much longer?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Riders Up !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A few minutes now!

Laura - Track is still gorgeous, but the poly isn't popular with 'Classic' type horses, and they are saying it's not holding up/maintaining as well as they'd hoped long term, and would have to replace it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh.. I can't get the live streams to work on my iPod! 
I'll have to watch the replays later.. Will y'all let me know?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang :tear:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dang  :mecry: He didn't win! Waaaaahhhh


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I REALLY thought he was going to do it , i had such a good feeling he was going to win  Oh well…..at least everyone ran safely 
Samrat (sp) is from Long Island  Not that it matters , I think he is crossing the finish line now :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah! That's a bummer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awful


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Welp there is goes again I guess. I am really beginning to wonder if it will ever be done again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The owner of CC is not taking it very well. He has a point , in a way , but , its what the Triple Crown is about , winning against all horses.
My husband says the same thinking goes in Schutzhund , you can't say the helper was too hard on your dog because a good dog like a good horse should rise to the occasion . But I can still feel the guys pain .
I did agree with him for a bit , then I thought about the analogy my husband used. To be a Triple Crown winner , the horse needs to rise to the occasion , regardless of who's running and how fresh they were.

What's your feeling on the race Candice ?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I think they should make a move of him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very sad indeed  Report is that California Chrome injured himself coming out of the gate <quarter grab> and took a good chunk of flesh  
Ride On Curlin finished around 87 lengths behind - he was pulled up after flipping his palette and bleeding, but otherwise he is okay.
What a crazy, CRAZY race that turned out to be. 
If anything, at least we know California Chrome had a legit excuse. If he grabbed himself like they say he did, it must have been painful 

I think these horses will get a rest now.

Congrats to Tonalist! There had been a lot of talk about him, and what a nice, exciting win for him!

Edited to add:

Someone posted this pic on Twitter of California Chrome's foot going back to the barn  Ouch! Poor baby 










BTW, did I mention I am so happy for 4th place finisher Medal Count?!?! He dead heated with California Chrome.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luck was not on Chrome's side. A friend shared this pic on FB. Chrome didn't grab himself, it was the horse next to him in the gate - got him as they were coming out of the gate.

Bless his heart, he ran injured and placed 4th. What a heart....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor guy!  hopefully he heals well and fast


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a really lousy break by the horse next to him. Someone posted a pic of his injury on FB, it's not horrible, but it's not good either. Looks like he came real close to losing a shoe!










Unfortunately it happens.

BTW, I posted wrong about Medal Count lol he finished 3rd, not a dead heat, it was Wicked Strong that dead heated with CC, geesh, I guess I was too excited for Medal Count!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , poor guy  And to have finished the race at all shows a lot of heart and stamina. I hope that makes the owners a bit more accepting to the loss. I felt he would have finished first if not for the injury.

What a shame


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure there will be a movie soon about him , lol.
Someone will scoop his story up and it'll be on cable in a couple of months , lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy, not fair, but things happen like that, unfortunately. 

And I do agree with the owner of Chrome, the horses should earn that right to race in the triple crown and they should be the horses who followed each raced with him to get to this point. 

I see this guys point and I do agree with it. Just my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree in a way. I mean , if he is truly a super horse , he should be able to beat them all. But on the other hand, I dont agree with horses that are coming off a nice rest and are fresh for the Triple Crown race. That IMO , isn't fair.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

have the rules changed since there were winners? I'd like to know if something has changed that really makes a difference or if there just hasn't been a super horse since the old winners. 
And to my comments before I shouldn't have muddied the waters with the betting talk. The fact is, I don't care for the racing industry. While I know there are good owners and trainers, I also know that a lot of the horses are treated like a commodity. I just don't care for it, it isn't for me. I know what I witnessed and I just don't buy that it was a one time thing at one track. I just don't buy it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

People are going crazy on Facebook tonight. It's hard to get on and read some of the posts or replies. Some people are just so out of touch with reality <those who don't know anything about horse racing are suddenly experts lol>.



NubianFan said:


> have the rules changed since there were winners? I'd like to know if something has changed that really makes a difference or if there just hasn't been a super horse since the old winners.
> And to my comments before I shouldn't have muddied the waters with the betting talk. The fact is, I don't care for the racing industry. While I know there are good owners and trainers, I also know that a lot of the horses are treated like a commodity. I just don't care for it, it isn't for me. I know what I witnessed and I just don't buy that it was a one time thing at one track. I just don't buy it.


I have a lot of friends that work in the industry for different trainers, some are grooms, some are hot walkers, some are exercise riders. They have all worked for various trainers. Until you know people on the backside, I wouldn't judge the sport so badly <and I tell everyone this>, because not every horse is treated that way. These people work day in/day out, they live for their horses and love their horses. There are those that are the 'uglies' the careless, heartless ones, but name one sport where someone hasn't been nice to an animal. It's everywhere.

These horses are not allowed to run if they are showing signs of being lame. Most tracks have good vets that know what they are doing, what they are looking for, and do not run a horse because of a trainer/owner/etc. If the horse doesn't look right, it's out.
I have seen it before. Horse looks good in the paddock, and post parade, but looks a little sore in the warm up, and then the vet doesn't like what he sees and scratches.
So no, it's actually not common. If it were I wouldn't be following the sport 

What has changed?

Well honestly, I think the problem starts with breeding. Have a good 2 year old that gets injured? Sure just ship him off to become a stallion at 3, so he can make babies that inherit his soundness issues.
Perfect example is the late Unbridled's Song. Very nice stallion, but his babies were typically late bloomers/needed more time to mature. So many were knocked out at 2/3 years old with injury, career ending injury or death. Yet those that raced as older horses were good & tough, even if they weren't at the top of the game, they were still running nice in their level of racing.
Then you have the commercial part of it. Everyone wants a stallion that can produce yearlings for the summer & fall sales. It's absolutely ridiculous IMO! Breed to race quit breeding for pretty yearlings with a pedigree. Breed for soundness.
IMO, a stallion should NOT be able to cover a mare until he is 5 years old. If he is not worthy of waiting until he is 5 <meaning he races until the end of his 4th year>, then why would he be worth breeding at all?

Ok I could write a book lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Im sure there will be a movie soon about him , lol.
> Someone will scoop his story up and it'll be on cable in a couple of months , lol.


 LOL very true! Did you see the movie about Mine That Bird? I wanted to see it but didn't get to when it was in theater here  I can't wait for it to come on Dvd, I hear it's a fun movie. Now that was a pretty awesome ride. I worked that derby and have some fun memories. I still have some of his roses in my freezer from the winners circle display lol

As for racing in all 3 races IMO, I agree, a super horse can overcome new threats. I honestly think the bid for the triple crown would be very boring if the horses had to run in all 3 races, or have to run in the others. I mean it would be nice if horses took a shot at the derby or Preakness before the Belmont, but shouldn't have to be etched in stone. 
Even if Tonalist or Commissioner hadn't been in the race, Chrome still would have lost to Medal Count who was 8th in the derby! He would have still dead heated with Wicked Strong or gotten beaten by him as well.
I think he was just talking out of his rear end out of anger. 
I agree with a friend that they should have been prepared for the loss and had an idea of how they should share their thoughts.
He really did strike a match with the wrong people and lost a lot of fans because of his outburst


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww man, that's a bummer. 

I was actually surprised to see this thread, because I thought the Belmont race was already done (I don't keep up on the races, so I have no idea when they are)... there was a thing on the internet on my news feed that it already happened and Chrome was now a TC winner, it was saying the Kentucky Derby was his last race before being a triple crown winner. So strange... :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I understand where you come from.

I ask this, in a logical way of thinking about it. Not challenging anyone.
Basically shouldn't it be the same as football? It takes the top teams of each game, working up to the super bowel to be able to win that title?
That is what I am basically getting at of being fair. 

It is a mix bag of feelings all around the world and the shock of his defeat, but injury probably played a huge role in it. 
We don't need to get into a heated debate, that isn't what I am intending. Just hearing nicely how we feel, is a good way to let it out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> have the rules changed since there were winners? I'd like to know if something has changed that really makes a difference or if there just hasn't been a super horse since the old winners.


The rules have not changed. The owner just made up his rant out of thin air.
I think it's OK to be a fan of the horse and not necessarily a fan of the owner.
As a race horse trainer for over 20 years, I've had many, many horses get beat in a horse race. So has everybody else. There is one thing a loss can't take away from us race horse people and that's class and sportsmanship. This owner of California Chrome disgusted me. That is not how you are supposed to act. It's no different from any sport. It's no different from goat showing. It's no different from what you teach your kids if you are a good parent. A lot of times owners get all liquored up in anticipation of their horse running. I think this owner had too much to drink and made a fool of himself. Unfortunately, people watching on TV will think we all are such poor sports.

We call that "grabbed a quarter", the minor injury Chrome got. He will of course be fine, but it didn't help him. The picture shows there is a strong chance it happened right out of the gate when the horse next to him ran into him. He still ran pretty well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chrome did good I agree. :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

One thing I know, if you've got a horse that is all heart, he will run to death for you.... to death. I know because I had one of those, he wasn't a thoroughbred he was a grade quarter horse but he would do whatever I asked him, if I pointed him he would go and he wouldn't quit, slow down, or give up until I told him to. It was a responsibility even as a young teen not to ask too much of him. I was responsible for his health and safety because, if I asked; he did. 
I see these horses give their all, everything they have. That should mean something. Someone should have responsibility for them. As I said before I know there are good owners and trainers who truly love their horses, but I also know the darker greedy side. The side when they are no longer valuable in some way disposes of the horses, the quickest and easiest way possible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well&#8230;&#8230;in other sports&#8230;.."*Lets Go Rangers"* :applaud: :wahoo::shrug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Laura! LOL. NHL seems so anti-climatic (esp for a Canadian) after the winter Olympics.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Chrome made it back home safely at Las Alamitos last night ♥ Looked really good, maybe a tad sore on that foot, but OUCH! They said it'll take about a week and a half to 2 weeks to heal. Could have been worse, could have damaged his tendon!

Did you guys see the owners apology on the morning show this morning? I feel bad for him and his wife. I think, I'd probably have been angry that my horse was beat by a fresh horse as well, especially after my horse gutted it out in the first 2 races. I see his points, but I also see reality. Still, I just feel bad for them all, but, they have to realize... that's horse racing. 

I honestly don't know how they could change the Triple Crown without making it less worthy than when the TC winners won back in the day. Racing has changed, and we may never see another superstar that can over come lousy luck in the Belmont.

Looks like CC will get a couple of months to rest, and they are planning to bring him back to race in the fall and aim for the Breeders Cup Classic. Sounds like a good plan


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Still love him!!


----------

